
Investors Tap Into 401(k) Money Tax-Free for Startups - ivankirigin
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601014&sid=aJgR6jQ5ikWk
======
ivankirigin

      Here’s how it typically works: An investor sets up a corporation, establishes a new
      401(k) plan there, rolls over his or her existing 401(k) or Individual Retirement
      Account, and then uses part or all of the plan’s assets to buy shares of the new
      company. This funds the new business, while keeping the tax- advantages of the
      retirement plan.
    

Brilliant

~~~
hga
Maybe ... as noted in the article:

If you can't convince others that your venture is worthwhile that should tell
you something.

This may or very probably will put you under IRS scrutiny, in which case you
had better have done everything just right.

